# Skype in Dubai???



## howarddavidgreen (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all

I am moving over to Dubai, and would like to coomunicate with people back here through Skype. I heard a rumour that this has been banned.

Is this the case? and if so, are there any alternatives?

Thanks in advance

Howard


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you do a search, there have been numerous threads on the self same subject.

basically, Skype is not banned (though you may not be able to download it here), skype to skype works fine, but there may be issues with skype to landline


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

Beside Skype, they also try to ban other websites, but usually there are ways to deal with that (e.g. hotspot shields)


----------



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

howarddavidgreen said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am moving over to Dubai, and would like to coomunicate with people back here through Skype. I heard a rumour that this has been banned.
> 
> ...



If you download before you move to Dubai it works fine - Skype to Skype. Google Talk is another option - that works too.


----------



## sockeye (Nov 21, 2008)

howarddavidgreen said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am moving over to Dubai, and would like to coomunicate with people back here through Skype. I heard a rumour that this has been banned.
> 
> ...


You can't download it from here unless you can hide you ip. So arrive with it installed and you should be fine.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sockeye said:


> You can't download it from here unless you can hide you ip. So arrive with it installed and you should be fine.


Depending on where you are based in Dubai, yes, you can download it! My Skype went bananas after i arrived! I deleted it and succesfully downloaded the latest version, which works absolutely fine!!


----------



## palanquin (Feb 12, 2009)

*Skype again!*

Questions from a non trailing spouse in Australia. 

My husband is working in Qatar, I'm somewhat computer literate, he is not but is trying to organise Skype. 

Is there anywhere he can get help to set up skype on a laptop - alternatively an Expat group whare he can ask questions or get help in person - Fridays only of course. I have a dedicated Skype phone somewhere - bought in Singapore. Are Skype Phones available in Qatar.

Thanks folks!


----------



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

He only needs to download Skype from Skype official website – download Skype free now for free calls and internet calls - doesn't need a Skype phone. If laptop does not have camera/microphone he will need at least a microphone (most recent laptops do have one though). 

However, don't know if he will be able to download Skype in Qatar (if not you need to download and install elsewhere) and don't know if he is familiar with downloading and installing. I know many computer illiterate people who have managed to get Skype up and running, so fingers crossed!

Hope this helps.





palanquin said:


> Questions from a non trailing spouse in Australia.
> 
> My husband is working in Qatar, I'm somewhat computer literate, he is not but is trying to organise Skype.
> 
> ...


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

download and install Witopia VPN and you can use Skype no problems.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ifu95702 said:


> download and install Witopia VPN and you can use Skype no problems.



I just tried to have a look at that, and the site is blocked 

You have to love it here


----------



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

You don't need VPN to use Skype in Dubai. Only problem you may have is downloading Skype. If you do and are not going anywhere that you can download, I suggest you use Google Talk Google Talk: Chat with family and friends over the Internet for free - I don't know anyone who has a problem using that in Dubai.





Ogri750 said:


> I just tried to have a look at that, and the site is blocked
> 
> You have to love it here


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

JJ,

I am more than sorted on that front. I was only going to have a look at that site out of curiosity.

Cheers anyway


----------



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

Was just trying to stop someone wasting time and tying themselves in knots with VPN if they didn't need to - I hate it when I find I could have done something soooo much easier! 




Ogri750 said:


> JJ,
> 
> I am more than sorted on that front. I was only going to have a look at that site out of curiosity.
> 
> Cheers anyway


----------

